# Campagnolo Record 10 Speed Compact Front Mech



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jun 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2017)

I've got a Mirage one if that's any use?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I've got a Mirage one if that's any use?


It may come to that...


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2017)

If it does, it's yours for price of postage, details here:

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycle-accessories/campagnolo-mirage-front-mech/1249800863

I may also have a new Centaur one, but I'd have to check.


----------

